# Nvidia beta drivers 1.0-9625 - with texture_from_pixmap !!

## Gusar

Check this post on the nvnews forum and the site it links to. Nvidia now provides beta drivers for Linux. And the version they provide has GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap support!!

Go nvidia !!

The changelog:

    * Added initial support for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap.

    * Added new "Display Configuration" page in nvidia-settings.

    * Improved workstation OpenGL performance in Xinerama.

    * Added support for NVIDIA Quadro Plex.

    * Added support for Quad SLI.

    * Improved X driver error recovery.

    * Improved workstation overlay performance.

    * Added SMBus functionality to the Linux/i2c interface.

    * Fixed DFP scaling support.

    * Added support for OpenGL 2.1.

    * Added new "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" X configuration option to control the order of display devices when in TwinView.Last edited by Gusar on Sun Sep 24, 2006 5:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cgibreak

YES!!!!!11  Thanks for the post!

----------

## PaulBredbury

Here's a working (on x86) ebuild, based on nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774.ebuild, but removing the patches. Don't forget to also run:

```
cp /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/* /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/
```

/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils multilib versionator linux-mod

X86_PKG_V="pkg1"

AMD64_PKG_V="pkg2"

NV_V="${PV/1.0./1.0-}"

X86_NV_PACKAGE="NVIDIA-Linux-x86-${NV_V}"

AMD64_NV_PACKAGE="NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-${NV_V}"

X86_FBSD_NV_PACKAGE="NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-${NV_V}"

DESCRIPTION="NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.nvidia.com/"

SRC_URI="x86? ( ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/${NV_V}/${X86_NV_PACKAGE}-${X86_PKG_V}.run )

    amd64? ( http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/${NV_V}/${AMD64_NV_PACKAGE}-${AMD64_PKG_V}.run )

    x86-fbsd? ( http://download.nvidia.com/freebsd/${NV_V}/${X86_FBSD_NV_PACKAGE}.tar.gz )"

LICENSE="NVIDIA"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="-* amd64 x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE="dlloader"

RESTRICT="nostrip multilib-pkg-force"

DEPEND="kernel_linux? ( virtual/linux-sources )"

RDEPEND="kernel_linux? ( virtual/modutils )

    || ( x11-base/xorg-server virtual/x11 )

    || ( media-libs/mesa virtual/x11 )

    app-admin/eselect-opengl

    kernel_linux? ( !media-video/nvidia-kernel )

    kernel_FreeBSD? ( !media-video/nvidia-freebsd )

    !app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia

    !x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers

    !media-video/nvidia-glx"

PROVIDE="virtual/opengl"

export _POSIX2_VERSION="199209"

if use x86; then

   PKG_V="-${X86_PKG_V}"

   NV_PACKAGE="${X86_NV_PACKAGE}"

elif use amd64; then

   PKG_V="-${AMD64_PKG_V}"

   NV_PACKAGE="${AMD64_NV_PACKAGE}"

elif use x86-fbsd; then

   PKG_V=""

   NV_PACKAGE="${X86_FBSD_NV_PACKAGE}"

fi

S="${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}/usr/src/nv"

# On BSD userland it wants real make command

MAKE="make"

mtrr_check() {

   ebegin "Checking for MTRR support"

   linux_chkconfig_present MTRR

   eend $?

   if [[ $? -ne 0 ]] ; then

      eerror "This version needs MTRR support for most chipsets!"

      eerror "Please enable MTRR support in your kernel config, found at:"

      eerror

      eerror "  Processor type and features"

      eerror "    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support"

      eerror

      eerror "and recompile your kernel ..."

      die "MTRR support not detected!"

   fi

}

pkg_setup() {

   if use amd64 && has_multilib_profile && [ "${DEFAULT_ABI}" != "amd64" ]; then

      eerror "This ebuild doesn't currently support changing your default abi."

      die "Unexpected \${DEFAULT_ABI} = ${DEFAULT_ABI}"

   fi

   if ! use x86-fbsd; then

      linux-mod_pkg_setup

      MODULE_NAMES="nvidia(video:${S})"

      BUILD_PARAMS="IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=${KV_DIR} SYSOUT=${KV_OUT_DIR}"

      mtrr_check

   fi

}

src_unpack() {

   local NV_PATCH_PREFIX="${FILESDIR}/${PV}/NVIDIA-${PV}"

   if ! use x86-fbsd; then

      if [[ ${KV_MINOR} -eq 6 && ${KV_PATCH} -lt 7 ]] ; then

         echo

         ewarn "Your kernel version is ${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR}.${KV_PATCH}"

         ewarn "This is not officially supported for ${P}. It is likely you"

         ewarn "will not be able to compile or use the kernel module."

         ewarn "It is recommended that you upgrade your kernel to a version >= 2.6.7"

         echo

         ewarn "DO NOT file bug reports for kernel versions less than 2.6.7 as they will be ignored."

      fi

   fi

   if ! use x86-fbsd; then

      cd ${WORKDIR}

      bash ${DISTDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}.run --extract-only

   else

      unpack ${A}

   fi

   # Patches go below here, add breif description

   use x86-fbsd \

      && cd "${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}/doc" \

      || cd "${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}"

   # Use the correct defines to make gtkglext build work

   #epatch ${FILESDIR}/NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch

   # Use some more sensible gl headers and make way for new glext.h

   #epatch ${FILESDIR}/NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch

   if ! use x86-fbsd; then

      # Zander kernel patches

      #epatch ${NV_PATCH_PREFIX}-U062606.diff

      # Quiet down warnings the user do not need to see

      sed -i \

         -e 's:-Wpointer-arith::g' \

         -e 's:-Wsign-compare::g' \

         ${S}/Makefile.kbuild

      # If you set this then it's your own fault when stuff breaks :)

      [[ -n ${USE_CRAZY_OPTS} ]] && sed -i "s:-O:${CFLAGS}:" Makefile.*

      # If greater than 2.6.5 use M= instead of SUBDIR=

      cd ${S}; convert_to_m Makefile.kbuild

   fi

}

src_compile() {

   # This is already the default on Linux, as there's no toplevel Makefile, but

   # on FreeBSD there's one and triggers the kernel module build, as we install

   # it by itself, pass this.

   if use x86-fbsd; then

      cd "${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}/src"

      MAKE="$(get_bmake)" emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" LD="$(tc-getLD)"

   else

      linux-mod_src_compile

   fi

}

src_install() {

   local MLTEST=$(type dyn_unpack)

   cd ${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}

   if ! use x86-fbsd; then

      linux-mod_src_install

      # Add the aliases

      sed -e 's:\${PACKAGE}:'${PF}':g' ${FILESDIR}/nvidia > ${WORKDIR}/nvidia

      insinto /etc/modules.d

      newins ${WORKDIR}/nvidia nvidia

   else

      insinto /boot/modules

      doins "${WORKDIR}/${X86_FBSD_NV_PACKAGE}/src/nvidia.kld"

      exeinto /boot/modules

      doexe "${WORKDIR}/${X86_FBSD_NV_PACKAGE}/src/nvidia.ko"

   fi

   if [[ "${MLTEST/set_abi}" == "${MLTEST}" ]] && has_multilib_profile ; then

      local OABI=${ABI}

      for ABI in $(get_install_abis) ; do

         src_install-libs

      done

      ABI=${OABI}

      unset OABI

   elif use amd64 ; then

      src_install-libs lib32 $(get_multilibdir)

      src_install-libs lib $(get_libdir)

      rm -rf ${D}/usr/$(get_multilibdir)/opengl/nvidia/include

      rm -rf ${D}/usr/$(get_multilibdir)/opengl/nvidia/extensions

   else

      src_install-libs

   fi

   is_final_abi || return 0

   if ! use x86-fbsd; then

      # Docs, remove nvidia-settings as provided by media-video/nvidia-settings

      newdoc usr/share/doc/README.txt README

      dodoc usr/share/doc/Copyrights usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_Changelog

      dodoc usr/share/doc/XF86Config.sample

      dohtml usr/share/doc/html/*

   else

      dodoc doc/README doc/README.Linux doc/XF86Config.sample

   fi

   # nVidia want bug reports using this script

   exeinto /usr/bin

   doexe usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh

}

# Install nvidia library:

# the first parameter is the place where to install it

# the second paramis the base name of the library

# the third parameter is the provided soversion

donvidia() {

   dodir $1

   exeinto $1

   libname=$(basename $2)

   doexe $2.$3

   dosym ${libname}.$3 $1/${libname}

   [[ $3 != "1" ]] && dosym ${libname}.$3 $1/${libname}.1

}

src_install-libs() {

   local pkglibdir=lib

   local inslibdir=$(get_libdir)

   if [[ ${#} -eq 2 ]] ; then

      pkglibdir=${1}

      inslibdir=${2}

   elif has_multilib_profile && [[ ${ABI} == "x86" ]] ; then

      pkglibdir=lib32

   fi

   local usrpkglibdir=usr/${pkglibdir}

   local libdir=usr/X11R6/${pkglibdir}

   local drvdir=${libdir}/modules/drivers

   local extdir=${libdir}/modules/extensions

   local incdir=usr/include/GL

   local sover=${PV}

   local NV_ROOT="/usr/${inslibdir}/opengl/nvidia"

   local NO_TLS_ROOT="${NV_ROOT}/no-tls"

   local TLS_ROOT="${NV_ROOT}/tls"

   local X11_LIB_DIR="/usr/${inslibdir}/xorg"

   if ! has_version x11-base/xorg-server ; then

      X11_LIB_DIR="/usr/${inslibdir}"

   fi

   if use x86-fbsd; then

      # on FreeBSD everything is on obj/

      pkglibdir=obj

      usrpkglibdir=obj

      x11pkglibdir=obj

      drvdir=obj

      extdir=obj

      # don't ask me why the headers are there.. glxext.h is missing

      incdir=doc

      # on FreeBSD it has just .1 suffix

      sover=1

   fi

   # The GLX libraries

   donvidia ${NV_ROOT}/lib ${usrpkglibdir}/libGL.so ${sover}

   donvidia ${NV_ROOT}/lib ${usrpkglibdir}/libGLcore.so ${sover}

   dodir ${NO_TLS_ROOT}

   donvidia ${NO_TLS_ROOT} ${usrpkglibdir}/libnvidia-tls.so ${sover}

   if ! use x86-fbsd; then

      donvidia ${TLS_ROOT} ${usrpkglibdir}/tls/libnvidia-tls.so ${sover}

   fi

   if want_tls ; then

      dosym ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so ${NV_ROOT}/lib

      dosym ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1 ${NV_ROOT}/lib

      dosym ../tls/libnvidia-tls.so.${sover} ${NV_ROOT}/lib

   else

      dosym ../no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so ${NV_ROOT}/lib

      dosym ../no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1 ${NV_ROOT}/lib

      dosym ../no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.${sover} ${NV_ROOT}/lib

   fi

   if ! use x86-fbsd; then

      # Not sure whether installing the .la file is neccessary;

      # this is adopted from the `nvidia' ebuild

      local ver1=$(get_version_component_range 1)

      local ver2=$(get_version_component_range 2)

      local ver3=$(get_version_component_range 3)

      sed -e "s:\${PV}:${PV}:"     \

         -e "s:\${ver1}:${ver1}:" \

         -e "s:\${ver2}:${ver2}:" \

         -e "s:\${ver3}:${ver3}:" \

         -e "s:\${libdir}:${inslibdir}:" \

         ${FILESDIR}/libGL.la-r2 > ${D}/${NV_ROOT}/lib/libGL.la

   fi

   exeinto ${X11_LIB_DIR}/modules/drivers

   if use dlloader || has_version ">=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.99.15" ||

      has_version "x11-base/xorg-server"; then

      [[ -f ${drvdir}/nvidia_drv.so ]] && \

         doexe ${drvdir}/nvidia_drv.so

   else

      [[ -f ${drvdir}/nvidia_drv.o ]] && \

         doexe ${drvdir}/nvidia_drv.o

   fi

   insinto /usr/${inslibdir}

   [[ -f ${libdir}/libXvMCNVIDIA.a ]] && \

      doins ${libdir}/libXvMCNVIDIA.a

   exeinto /usr/${inslibdir}

   # fix Bug 131315

   [[ -f ${libdir}/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.${PV} ]] && \

      doexe ${libdir}/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.${PV} && \

      dosym /usr/${inslibdir}/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.${PV} \

         /usr/${inslibdir}/libXvMCNVIDIA.so

   exeinto ${NV_ROOT}/extensions

   [[ -f ${extdir}/libglx.so.${sover} ]] && \

      newexe ${extdir}/libglx.so.${sover} libglx.so

   # Includes

   insinto ${NV_ROOT}/include

   doins ${incdir}/*.h

}

pkg_preinst() {

   # Can we make up our minds ?!?!?

   local NV_D=${IMAGE:-${D}}

   if ! has_version x11-base/xorg-server ; then

      for dir in lib lib32 lib64 ; do

         if [[ -d ${NV_D}/usr/${dir}/xorg ]] ; then

            mv ${NV_D}/usr/${dir}/xorg/* ${NV_D}/usr/${dir}

            rmdir ${NV_D}/usr/${dir}/xorg

         fi

      done

   fi

   # Clean the dinamic libGL stuff's home to ensure

   # we dont have stale libs floating around

   if [[ -d ${ROOT}/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia ]] ; then

      rm -rf ${ROOT}/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/*

   fi

   # Make sure we nuke the old nvidia-glx's env.d file

   if [[ -e ${ROOT}/etc/env.d/09nvidia ]] ; then

      rm -f ${ROOT}/etc/env.d/09nvidia

   fi

}

pkg_postinst() {

   if ! use x86-fbsd; then

      linux-mod_pkg_postinst

   fi

   #switch to the nvidia implementation

   eselect opengl set --use-old nvidia

   echo

   einfo "To use the Nvidia GLX, run \"eselect opengl set nvidia\""

   echo

   einfo "You may also be interested in media-video/nvidia-settings"

   echo

   einfo "nVidia has requested that any bug reports submitted have the"

   einfo "output of /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh included."

}

want_tls() {

   # For uclibc or anything non glibc, return false

   has_version sys-libs/glibc || return 1

   # Old versions of glibc were lt/no-tls only

   has_version '<sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2' && return 1

   local valid_chost="true"

   if use x86 ; then

      case ${CHOST/-*} in

         i486|i586|i686) ;;

         *) valid_chost="false"

      esac

   fi

   [[ ${valid_chost} == "false" ]] && return 1

   # If we've got nptl, we've got tls

   built_with_use sys-libs/glibc nptl && return 0

   # 2.3.5 turned off tls for linuxthreads glibc on i486 and i586

   if use x86 && has_version '>=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5' ; then

      case ${CHOST/-*} in

         i486|i586) return 1 ;;

      esac

   fi

   # These versions built linuxthreads version to support tls, too

   has_version '>=sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040619-r2' && return 0

   return 1

}

pkg_postrm() {

   eselect opengl set --use-old xorg-x11

}
```

----------

## Dumble

It is a great news !

----------

## jonnevers

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> Here's a working (on x86) ebuild

 

i get 

```
host username # emerge -pv nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625.ebuild: line 119: syntax error near unexpected token `&&'

/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625.ebuild: line 119: `      && cd "${WORKDIR}/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}/doc" \ '

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1454:   Called die

!!! error sourcing ebuild

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

aux_get(): (0) Error in x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)
```

I've tried correcting it but couldn't find anything at the moment.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Copy it again, into a text file. Works for me. Probably an issue with line-endings being added - use a graphical text editor.

----------

## CooSee

hallo,

' NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9625  Thu Sep 14 15:33:21 PDT 2006 ' 

' Linux 2.6.17-emission8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Sep 6 11:18:09 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux '

works Thank's   :Cool: 

feels faster   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## fyrewall77

Works for me  :Smile: 

dmsg shows:  NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9625  Thu Sep 14 15:33:21 PDT 2006

*but* when I run compiz-aiglx, the screen goes white, and flashes!  Im still waiting for AIGLX!!! ARhh

----------

## iamarug

2 threads you may want to keep an eye on:

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77021

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> * Added new "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" X configuration option to control the order of display devices when in TwinView.

  It's about friggin' time they did this!!! This is the one feature that will make me want to upgrade.

----------

## BlackEdder

Anyone else getting the white screen and the error:

compiz: pixmap 0x360003f can't be bound to texture

compiz: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1200009 to texture

compiz: pixmap 0x360003d can't be bound to texture

compiz: Couldn't bind redirected window 0xe00003 to texture

I did add the

Section "Screen"

    ...

# Enable 32-bit ARGB GLX Visuals

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

----------

## Cobra

Mine segfaults when I run compiz-start, strace doesn't tell me anything...

compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.13.57-r1, cgwd-0.69

Any ideas ?

----------

## Le Sot Zi

Same here. My strace : http://www.freezee.org/compiz-strace.txt  :Sad: 

With direct rendering : http://www.freezee.org/compiz-strace-with-direct-rendering.txt

----------

## Cobra

Same thing. It crashes just after seeing NVIDIA 96.25...

----------

## Desrick771

I got mine to work with the Nvidia-drivers ebuild from the Sabayon overlay with the following patch...

```
diff -ru usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c usr/src/nv.NOSMBUS/nv-i2c.c

--- usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c   2006-09-15 01:10:17.000000000 +0200

+++ usr/src/nv.NOSMBUS/nv-i2c.c   2006-09-22 21:56:17.259789750 +0200

@@ -138,11 +138,7 @@

 

 static u32 nv_i2c_algo_functionality(struct i2c_adapter *adap)

 {

-    return (I2C_FUNC_I2C |

-            I2C_FUNC_SMBUS_QUICK |

-            I2C_FUNC_SMBUS_BYTE |

-            I2C_FUNC_SMBUS_BYTE_DATA |

-            I2C_FUNC_SMBUS_WORD_DATA);

+    return I2C_FUNC_I2C;

 }

 

 static struct i2c_algorithm nv_i2c_algo = {

```

I then reemerged =x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.13.57-r1 =x11-misc/compiz-quinnstorm-plugins-0.37

here is the Screen section of my xorg.conf

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "NoRenderExtension" "False"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "UseEdidFreqs" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "SLI" "Auto"

    Option         "Coolbits" "1"

    Option         "HWCursor" "1"

    Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"

    Option         "CursorShadow" "true"

    Option         "CursorShadowAlpha" "100"

    Option         "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

    Option         "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

I had to add the AddARGBGLXVisuals option to get Xgl to not hardlock my comp....

It works here at least  :Smile: 

----------

## Gergan Penkov

well this could be the reason, it seems that this line is still there:

```
econf --with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ -lGL" \
```

at least in the official compiz and probably in xgl-coffee, which was ok so long there was no official support for them in the binary drivers, but now probably leads to this (try removing --with-gl-libs=.... and rebuilding against nvidia).

----------

## iamarug

I have been unable to install using this ebuild since it keeps wanting to use the freebsd driver package even though I am on AMD64.

I fiddled a bit with it, but I couldnt figure out what was wrong  :Sad: 

----------

## Cobra

It still doesn't work... Oh, well... I'll try regular compiz...

----------

## BlackEdder

 *Gergan Penkov wrote:*   

> well this could be the reason, it seems that this line is still there:
> 
> ```
> econf --with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ -lGL" \
> ```
> ...

 Brilliant! That fixes my problem. Finally I can use aiglx at home  :Smile:  At work I could use it on my i915 driver and I really missed it at home.

----------

## Cobra

I just tried Beryl and... it works !  :Very Happy:  You just have to configure beryl-core with --with-system-mesa=yes .

----------

## OddFox

Works fine for me after making sure the custom ebuild uses the i2c patch, however now my resolution is only going up to 1280x1024, 1680x1050 is no longer being detected... gotta figure that one out. *sighs*

On the plus side though it's nice that they're finally getting these drivers out, even if they're beta ATM. Hopefully any rough edges are fixed soon and we can see the final release.

EDIT: Also, commenting out the --with-glx line in the compiz-quinnstorm ebuild doesn't seem to have harmed anything and it's chugging along wonderfully, probably a good idea to get that line edited out of the ebuild but I didn't check to see how things went w/o removing the line.

And another EDIT: Does anyone have any idea why my output for:

```
ldd `which compiz`
```

looks like this:

```
oddfox@gentz ~ $ ldd `which compiz`

        libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 (0x00002acffefa9000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x00002acfff0cc000)

        libXcomposite.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1 (0x00002acfff1e0000)

        libXdamage.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1 (0x00002acfff2e3000)

        libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0x00002acfff3e5000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0x00002acfff4ea000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0x00002acfff5ee000)

        libXinerama.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1 (0x00002acfff6f7000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x00002acfff7f9000)

        libstartup-notification-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0 (0x00002acfff90b000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0x00002acfffa14000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0x00002acfffb1e000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x00002acfffc3a000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0x00002acfffe43000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x00002acffff46000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x00002ad00004c000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x00002ad000150000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x00002ad0002a5000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00002acffee8d000)
```

This page http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030 says that it should list libnvidia-tls.so.1.

----------

## Headrush

 *OddFox wrote:*   

> Works fine for me after making sure the custom ebuild uses the i2c patch

 

Can you post the line you used in the ebuild to apply the patch.

Maybe I'm just tired, but I am pulling hairs trying to get the patch to apply.

The patch looks fine but always fails. I even double checked by manually editing the file and regenerating a new patch file just to be safe from any copy paste errors and it just won't apply.

(Patch looks identical to one posted.)

----------

## OddFox

Find the section in the nvidia-drivers ebuild that looks like this:

```
   # Use the correct defines to make gtkglext build work

   #epatch ${FILESDIR}/NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch

   # Use some more sensible gl headers and make way for new glext.h

   #epatch ${FILESDIR}/NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch

```

And change it to look like this:

```
   # Use the correct defines to make gtkglext build work

   #epatch ${FILESDIR}/NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch

   # Use some more sensible gl headers and make way for new glext.h

   #epatch ${FILESDIR}/NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch

   # i2c bug in the latest drivers (1.0.9625)

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/NVIDIA_i2c.patch

```

Digest and merge.  :Smile: 

----------

## Headrush

 *OddFox wrote:*   

> Find the section in the nvidia-drivers ebuild that looks like this:
> 
> ```
>    # Use the correct defines to make gtkglext build work
> 
> ...

 

Exactly what I have and fails. Very strange.

----------

## OddFox

What message does it give you upon failing?

----------

## Headrush

 *OddFox wrote:*   

> What message does it give you upon failing?

 

```
 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: NVIDIA_i2c.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/NVIDIA_i2c.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625/temp/NVIDIA_i2c.patch-31823.out
```

And /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9625/temp/NVIDIA_i2c.patch-31823.out"

```
***** NVIDIA_i2c.patch *****

============================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/files/NVIDIA_i2c.patch

============================

patching file usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 138.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c.rej

============================
```

Yet no .rej file is created.

----------

## ZeroDivide

I had the same problem and it turned out to be a cut and paste error.

Try downloading the patch instead. 

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=20486

----------

## jonnevers

 *OddFox wrote:*   

> Works fine for me after making sure the custom ebuild uses the i2c patch, however now my resolution is only going up to 1280x1024, 1680x1050 is no longer being detected... gotta figure that one out. *sighs*

 

I'm stuck at 800x600

```
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6600 GT at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.46.68

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     @@@ (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): @@@ (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1200"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1024x768"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "800x600"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "640x480"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

(WW) NVIDIA(0): 

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 800 x 600
```

----------

## OddFox

That sucks, but there's a little more information on what's going on in the nvnews.net forums here. Seems like the resolution problems might be limited to DVI, since VGA works fine over here (Although I loathe it compared to DVI). I'm hoping a patch makes an appearance soon.

----------

## jonnevers

 *OddFox wrote:*   

> That sucks, but there's a little more information on what's going on in the nvnews.net forums here. Seems like the resolution problems might be limited to DVI, since VGA works fine over here (Although I loathe it compared to DVI). I'm hoping a patch makes an appearance soon.

 

I'm using the VGA port on my geforce.

The problem seems to be that the 9xxx drivers detect an EDID for the gfx card, where as the 8774 drivers do not detect an EDID.

```
(--) NVIDIA(0): --- EDID for @@@ (CRT-0) ---

(--) NVIDIA(0): Maximum Image Size           : 65535mm x 65535mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): Valid HSync Range            : 4294967 kHz - 0 kHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Valid VRefresh Range         : -1 Hz - 0 Hz

(--) NVIDIA(0): EDID maximum pixel clock     : 0.0 MHz
```

example mode validation:

```
(II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1600x1200":

(II) NVIDIA(0):     1600 x 1200 @ 65 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: X Server

(II) NVIDIA(0):       Pixel Clock      : 175.50 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HRes, HSyncStart : 1600, 1664

(II) NVIDIA(0):       HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1856, 2160

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VRes, VSyncStart : 1200, 1201

(II) NVIDIA(0):       VSyncEnd, VTotal : 1204, 1250

(II) NVIDIA(0):       H/V Polarity     : +/+

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (175.5 MHz) too high for EDID

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     (EDID Max: 0.0 MHz).
```

----------

## OddFox

Have you tried explicitly disabling Edid functionality in xorg.conf? I have 

```
Option         "UseEdidFreqs" "True"
```

but maybe I should try putting False instead. Omitting the line entirely doesn't change the situation so I'm thinking maybe it's a new default in the drivers.

----------

## jonnevers

 *OddFox wrote:*   

> Have you tried explicitly disabling Edid functionality in xorg.conf? I have 

 

I got it resolved by adding the following line to my nvidia Device section. 

```
Option      "UseEDID" "false"
```

----------

## OddFox

Glad to hear you got it fixed!  :Smile: 

----------

## sirdilznik

Oh hell freakin' yes!!!!!!!!!!

Everything emerged and is running silky smooth (including the i2c patch).  AIGLX, here I come!  Good thing too because I've been going through compile withdrawl since I haven't messed with my system lately.

----------

## lucida

Anyone notice a performance drop in glxgears? I got ~15000fps w/8774 and only 10000fps in 9625.

the card is a 7900GT.

----------

## fyrewall77

I have installed the following packages from portage (No overlays):

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers  1.0.9625 (From ebuild above)

x11-base/xorg-x11            7.1 

x11-base/xorg-server        1.1.1-r1

media-libs/mesa                6.5.1-r1

x11-wm/compiz                 0.0.13_pre20060921

kde-base/kde-meta           3.5.4

gnome-base/gnome          2.14.2

x11-libs/libdrm                 2.0.2

I get all the wobbly windows, and cube running smoothly.  The problem is, when I run compiz-aiglx, my kde windows (kwin) decorations dissapear!  I understand that kwin doesnt support aiglx, but I have NO windows decorations.  What do I have to do to get window decorations???  HELP, Im sooo close!

Ive added one thing to the compiz-aiglx start script LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 to get the correct opengl libs to be used.  

Thanks in advance! (Thanks NVidia for this beta!)

ps: If you see anything wrong with my xorg.conf, let me know (im also guessing what options I need).

/usr/bin/compiz-aiglx:

gnome-window-decorator --replace &

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --use-cow --indirect-rendering --strict-binding gconf move resize minimize place decoration wobbly cube rotate scale switcher zoom fade screenshot dbus

eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 ldd `which compiz`

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb7e64000)

        libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 (0xb7e1d000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0xb7e0c000)

        libXcomposite.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1 (0xb7e09000)

        libXdamage.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1 (0xb7e05000)

        libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0xb7e00000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0xb7dfc000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0xb7df3000)

        libstartup-notification-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0 (0xb7deb000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0xb7de2000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0xb7dca000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0xb7dc7000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xb7dc2000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0xb7cd1000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0xb7cc3000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xb7cbf000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7c9a000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7b81000)

        libGLcore.so.1 => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0xb7303000)

        libnvidia-tls.so.1 => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 (0xb7301000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7ef1000)

xorg.conf

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "GeForce4MX440"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "NoLogo"                "true"

 Option          "RenderAccel"           "true"

 Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "GeForce4MX440"

        Monitor         "SyncMaster"

 DefaultDepth    24

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"

         ...

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Default Layout"

        Screen          "Default Screen"

        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"

 Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float,

    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.3

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_f ...

----------

## TNorthover

 *fyrewall77 wrote:*   

> I get all the wobbly windows, and cube running smoothly.  The problem is, when I run compiz-aiglx, my kde windows (kwin) decorations dissapear!  I understand that kwin doesnt support aiglx, but I have NO windows decorations.  What do I have to do to get window decorations???  HELP, Im sooo close!

 

Even on kde, compiz uses the gnome window decorator. This won't be compiled unless gnome-base/control-center is installed for fairly arcane reasons. So try emerging that then re-emerging compiz.

----------

## Emopig

I got this working with compiz-20060921 with no problems, the new drivers seem to works fine except...

The performance of compiz under Xorg+nVidia's drivers seems to be much much worse than under XGL and Mesa  :Sad:   When compiling/emerging I can hardly move any windows, they are so jerky. I never had this problem under XGL and Mesa.

Let's hope nVidia have alot of optimisation up their sleeves.

----------

## Gregoire

Could all this be included for example in Overlay "portage-xgl" ?

----------

## Ic3M4n

I'm able to use compiz without any trouble. but I try to modify metacity ebuild. I want to try it but when I enable the compositing manager the screen become totally blue, I can see only the border of the window. when I click again on the compositing manager for disable the feature all work perfectly. I have an nvidia 6200. there's nobody running metacity with compositing manager?

EDIT: I also try to downgrade to 2.15.21 from an overlay because I can enable the features via Use flag but the result is the same.

I found this when I try to launch metacity from terminal:

```
 Log level 16: No texture created - maybe Texture From Pixmap extension is not present?

```

but:

```
 glxinfo | grep pixmap

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

```

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *Gregoire wrote:*   

> Could all this be included for example in Overlay "portage-xgl" ?

  Read the posts here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=148670

There is an overlay you can DL in one of them.  :Smile:  It includes all the patches needed. I think some patches were commented out in the ebuild in this thread, but here, none of them are commented out. However, the module.s file is removed from it, so don't remove your old one in /etc/modules.d/nvidia.

I can say that it works for me.  :Very Happy:  Even that new option to select which monitor you want as the default one for TwinView. It works perfectly. I love that option. DFP is now Screen one!!! I am very happy.

Cheers.

----------

## vikbon

Has anyone managed to get compiz-quinn working with aiglx on the beta nvidia drivers. If so any chance you could post a mini howto. thanks

----------

## Fran

 *Emopig wrote:*   

> I got this working with compiz-20060921 with no problems, the new drivers seem to works fine except...
> 
> The performance of compiz under Xorg+nVidia's drivers seems to be much much worse than under XGL and Mesa   When compiling/emerging I can hardly move any windows, they are so jerky. I never had this problem under XGL and Mesa.
> 
> Let's hope nVidia have alot of optimisation up their sleeves.

 

++ 

The performace was much better with xorg7+xgl+mesa, and is much better with xorg7.1+aiglx+intel i945 open drivers in my laptop. Strange, considering that I have a 6600GT in my desktop  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## devilheart

this is way too strange

i have compiled compiz form 20060923 source snapshot. of course I am running nvidia beta driver (which always have worked).

if I run compiz with

compiz --replace --use-cow gconf&

it works but it is very slow

if I run compiz with

compiz --replace --use-cow --indirect-rendering gconf&

i works correctly

how is this possible? i was sure that direct rendering is faster...

----------

## sirdilznik

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> I try to modify metacity ebuild. I want to try it but when I enable the compositing manager the screen become totally blue, I can see only the border of the window. when I click again on the compositing manager for disable the feature all work perfectly. I have an nvidia 6200. there's nobody running metacity with compositing manager?
> 
> 

 

++

You can actually see the effects working(wobbly windows, shatter on close, etc...), but everything is blue.

----------

## keyson

Hi.

Have checked around in the net.

And found thet the compiz in portage link against the wrong GL lib.

It should link to the nvidia OpenGL lib.

Check by

```

ldd `which compiz`

```

----------

## sirdilznik

 *keyson wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> Have checked around in the net.
> 
> And found thet the compiz in portage link against the wrong GL lib.
> ...

 

```
 # ldd `which compiz`

        libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 (0x000000300e800000)

        libXcomposite.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1 (0x000000301fe00000)

        libXdamage.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1 (0x0000003020800000)

        libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0x000000300ee00000)

        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0x000000300f000000)

        libXinerama.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1 (0x0000003022e00000)

        libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x000000300e000000)

        libstartup-notification-1.so.0 => /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0 (0x000000301ca00000)

        libSM.so.6 => /usr/lib/libSM.so.6 (0x0000003011200000)

        libICE.so.6 => /usr/lib/libICE.so.6 (0x0000003011400000)

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x000000300da00000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x000000300d200000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x000000300d000000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x000000300cc00000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x000000300d400000)

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0x000000300ea00000)

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXau.so.6 (0x000000300de00000)

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x000000300d800000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x000000300b400000)

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *sirdilznik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ++
> 
> You can actually see the effects working(wobbly windows, shatter on close, etc...), but everything is blue.

 

yes, exact. but I don't understand what is wrong. Xorg.0.log doesn't have WW and EE. 

but metacity sayd 

```
No texture created - maybe Texture From Pixmap extension is not present? 
```

but I have these thing enabled.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *vikbon wrote:*   

> Has anyone managed to get compiz-quinn working with aiglx on the beta nvidia drivers. If so any chance you could post a mini howto. thanks

 

I would be thankfull, too!

I always segfaults on startup, the normal compiz is working correct (but has no xinerama support...)

----------

## Devport

To build compiz-quinnstorm for AIGLX ( patches taken from compiz.net forum - but they have been taken away because beryl doesn't need them ) :

Copy these patches to the files dir :

mesa-fix.diff :

```
--- src/Makefile.am.old   2006-09-05 00:41:55.000000000 +0800

+++ src/Makefile.am   2006-09-18 21:55:20.000000000 +0800

@@ -7,10 +7,7 @@

 bin_PROGRAMS = compiz

 bin_SCRIPTS = compiz-start

 

-../mesa/lib/libGL.a:

-   make -C ../mesa/

-

-compiz_LDADD = @COMPIZ_LIBS@ ../mesa/lib/libGL.a -lm

+compiz_LDADD = @COMPIZ_LIBS@ -lGL -lm

 compiz_LDFLAGS = -export-dynamic

 compiz_SOURCES =   \

    main.c      \

```

screen.diff

```
--- src/screen.c.old   2006-09-17 12:29:56.000000000 +0800

+++ src/screen.c   2006-09-23 02:19:59.000000000 +0800

@@ -1407,6 +1407,7 @@

                 XVisualInfo *vi;

                 int visual_depth;

                 vi = glXGetVisualFromFBConfig(dpy, fbConfigs[j]);

+                if (! vi) continue;

                 visual_depth = vi->depth;

                 XFree(vi);

                 if (visual_depth != i)

```

Modify the compiz-quinnstorm ebuild to apply the patches and remove the hardcoded linking path, e.g.

```
--with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ -L/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ -lGL" \
```

 or use this one ( based on cvs ebuild - may not work anymore since cvs may be taken down due to beryl replacement ) :

compiz-quinnstorm-9999.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils cvs flag-o-matic multilib gnome2 autotools

ECVS_SERVER="metascape.afraid.org:/cvsroot"

ECVS_MODULE="compiz"

ECVS_LOCALNAME="compiz"

S=${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_LOCALNAME}

DESCRIPTION="Compiz window manager for AiGLX and XGL (cvs)"

HOMEPAGE="http://compiz.net"

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE="X11"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="-*"

IUSE="gnome svg"

PDEPEND=">=x11-misc/compiz-quinnstorm-plugins-0.12

   x11-wm/cgwd

   x11-misc/csm

   x11-misc/compiz-manager"

DEPEND=">=media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060515

   x11-libs/startup-notification

   media-libs/libpng

   media-libs/glew

   sys-apps/dbus

   x11-libs/libXdamage

   x11-libs/libXrandr

   x11-libs/libXcomposite

   gnome? (

      >=gnome-base/gconf-2.14

      x11-libs/libwnck

      gnome-base/gnome-desktop

      gnome-base/control-center

   )

   >=gnome-base/librsvg-2

   !x11-wm/compiz"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

   x11-apps/xvinfo

        x11-apps/xlsclients"

src_unpack() {

   cvs_src_unpack

   cd "${S}"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${PN}-dbus.service.patch"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/mesa-fix.diff"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/screen.diff"

}

src_compile() {

   use amd64 && replace-flags -O[1-9] -O0

   cd ${S}

   eautoreconf || die "eautoreconf failed"

   glib-gettextize --copy --force || die

   econf \

      --disable-kde \

      `use_enable gnome` || die "econf failed"

   emake || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

   gnome2_src_install

   insinto /usr/share/dbus-1/services

   newins "${S}"/compiz.service org.compiz.dbus.service

}

```

That way compiz-quinnstorm works fine for me with AIGLX. Yet compiz on AIGLX has the lag that it had in former versions of XGL - a possible solution may be found here http://www.compiz.net/topic-4707-1.html - see sched.c ( I didn't try ).

----------

## keyson

Hi.

Got it working. Running a normal ~x86 install P3 1400 and nvidia 6600GT. (Bad chipset via that don't do agp more then x2)

This is in overlay:

The nvidia-drivers from sabayonlinux overlay. But copy the missing files from portage. Copy the files/ directory.

And also the compiz ebuild moved to overlay as the libGL linking was wrong.

Change line:

```
        econf --with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ -lGL" \

```

to:

```
        econf --with-gl-libs="-Wl,-R/usr/$(get_libdir)/opengl/nvidia/lib/ -lGL" \

```

This give

 *Quote:*   

> ldd `which compiz`
> 
>         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
> 
>         libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0 (0xb7ea3000)
> ...

 

Then run it in terminal:

```

    $ gnome-window-decorator &

    $ compiz --replace --use-cow gconf

```

If the schema not in gconf, run

```
gconftool-2 --install-schema-file=/etc/gconf/schemas/compiz.schemas
```

Nice info:http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030

Screen:http://web.telia.com/~u50205618/screen3.png

----------

## piercey

Ive managed to get AIGLX working with my 6600GT (PCIE) with XFCE4. Window moving and cube rotation is fine and fast, however, I have a lot of artifacts left on my screen when i maximize/minimize a window (of the window i minimized). Anyone else had these problems and found a workaround? Maybe it's somehow XFCE related, but it seems unlikely.

----------

## StringCheesian

 *piercey wrote:*   

> Ive managed to get AIGLX working with my 6600GT (PCIE) with XFCE4. Window moving and cube rotation is fine and fast, however, I have a lot of artifacts left on my screen when i maximize/minimize a window (of the window i minimized). Anyone else had these problems and found a workaround? Maybe it's somehow XFCE related, but it seems unlikely.

 

Same here in KDE. My only attempts at finding a workaround have been trying different snapshots of compiz - no luck so far.

----------

## Emopig

At this point in the thread I think it's worth mentioning that nVidia doesn't actually use the AIGLX Xorg module, sure it's accelerated indirect GLX, but it's not technically AIGLX and you dont need AIGLX enabled in Xorg to run Compiz...

/me goes back to his corner

----------

## Anarcho

 *Cobra wrote:*   

> I just tried Beryl and... it works !  You just have to configure beryl-core with --with-system-mesa=yes .

 

Would you mind to post a quick HowTo install beryl?

----------

## Headrush

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Cobra wrote:*   I just tried Beryl and... it works !  You just have to configure beryl-core with --with-system-mesa=yes . 
> 
> Would you mind to post a quick HowTo install beryl?

 

Nope. Its being hidden away until the developers feel it has reached a "gold" milestone. (At least the ebuilds)  :Cool: 

(I think its stored on a laptop in a cave in Afganistan, let the search begin.   :Laughing:  )

You can check out the tree: svn://metascape.afraid.org/svnroot/berylLast edited by Headrush on Sun Sep 24, 2006 9:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vikbon

Patched compiz-quinn with mesa-fix.diff, screen.diff and removed the line starting --with-gl-libs=... and remerged compiz-quinn. Updated mesa to the version 6.5.1-r1 in gentoo portage and still get a white screen when trying to compiz. Re-emerging xgl version (20060831) in the xgl-coffee svn.  Am i missing anything else

----------

## Anarcho

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *Cobra wrote:*   I just tried Beryl and... it works !  You just have to configure beryl-core with --with-system-mesa=yes . 
> 
> Would you mind to post a quick HowTo install beryl? 
> 
> Nope. Its being hidden away until the developers feel it has reached a "gold" milestone.  
> ...

 

So this single installation is on Cobras Laptop in Afganistan? Damn it....

Now quinnstorms compiz is running but the xinerama support is really shit. Only works corretly on my main screen....

----------

## vikbon

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Headrush wrote:*    *Anarcho wrote:*    *Cobra wrote:*   I just tried Beryl and... it works !  You just have to configure beryl-core with --with-system-mesa=yes . 
> 
> Would you mind to post a quick HowTo install beryl? 
> 
> Nope. Its being hidden away until the developers feel it has reached a "gold" milestone.  
> ...

 

Did you get stuck on a white screen when running compiz-quinnstorm. Don't know why i keep getting that.

----------

## TNorthover

 *vikbon wrote:*   

> Did you get stuck on a white screen when running compiz-quinnstorm. Don't know why i keep getting that.

 

That's the thing that's been mentioned a few times about compiz linking with the wrong GL libraries. The solution's on the first page (or it is for me anyway, I've got maximum number of posts/page set).

Edit: Balls, it seems I need to read more carefully.Last edited by TNorthover on Sun Sep 24, 2006 9:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

 *vikbon wrote:*   

> Patched compiz-quinn with mesa-fix.diff, screen.diff and removed the line starting --with-gl-libs=... and remerged compiz-quinn. Updated mesa to the version 6.5.1-r1 in gentoo portage and still get a white screen when trying to compiz. Re-emerging xgl version (20060831) in the xgl-coffee svn.  Am i missing anything else

 

Using AIGLX, you don't need XGL.

----------

## vikbon

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *vikbon wrote:*   Patched compiz-quinn with mesa-fix.diff, screen.diff and removed the line starting --with-gl-libs=... and remerged compiz-quinn. Updated mesa to the version 6.5.1-r1 in gentoo portage and still get a white screen when trying to compiz. Re-emerging xgl version (20060831) in the xgl-coffee svn.  Am i missing anything else 
> 
> Using AIGLX, you don't need XGL.

 

My bad. Got it working now.. forgot to modify gdm.conf which was set to use Xgl-server.  Many thanks

----------

## wojtek

I've made direct change to xorg-server sources, that is based on fix described at Beryl forum: http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4707-1.html.

Here is xorg-server patch sched_yield.diff:

```

--- hw/xfree86/common/xorgHelper.c.orig 2006-09-25 00:51:32.000000000 +0200

+++ hw/xfree86/common/xorgHelper.c      2006-09-25 00:54:09.000000000 +0200

@@ -22,3 +22,8 @@

 {

     return XORG_VERSION_CURRENT;

 }

+

+int sched_yield(void)

+{

+    return 0;

+}

```

and here patch for xorg-server-1.1.1-r1.eduild:

```

--- /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1.ebuild       2006-09-20 19:36:19.000000000 +0200

+++ xorg-server-1.1.1-r1.ebuild 2006-09-25 00:57:31.000000000 +0200

@@ -23,7 +23,8 @@

        ${FILESDIR}/xorg-x11-server-1.1.1-mesa-6.5.1.patch

        ${FILESDIR}/${P}-install-libxf86config-headers.patch

        ${FILESDIR}/${PV}-fix-xrandr-zoom-keys.patch

-       ${FILESDIR}/${PV}-sparc64-ati-lockups.patch"

+       ${FILESDIR}/${PV}-sparc64-ati-lockups.patch

+       ${FILESDIR}/sched_yield.diff"

 

 

 SRC_URI="${SRC_URI}

```

Works well for me.

Have fun!Last edited by wojtek on Mon Sep 25, 2006 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## whig

Are the 9625 beta drivers going to hit official portage as ~86/~amd64 anytime soon?

----------

## stalynx

 *Emopig wrote:*   

> At this point in the thread I think it's worth mentioning that nVidia doesn't actually use the AIGLX Xorg module, sure it's accelerated indirect GLX, but it's not technically AIGLX and you dont need AIGLX enabled in Xorg to run Compiz...
> 
> /me goes back to his corner

 

I'm pretty sure that nVidia's OpenGL implementation does not use DRI. AIGLX uses DRI to accelerate indirect GLX. So this would make sense that nVidia would not use AIGLX and therefore come up with their own solution. What puzzles me is the fact nVidia openly supported AIGLX but in the end is not even going to fully implement it in their drivers.

----------

## Gusar

 *stalynx wrote:*   

> I'm pretty sure that nVidia's OpenGL implementation does not use DRI. AIGLX uses DRI to accelerate indirect GLX. So this would make sense that nVidia would not use AIGLX and therefore come up with their own solution. What puzzles me is the fact nVidia openly supported AIGLX but in the end is not even going to fully implement it in their drivers.

 

It seems, that they don't really support AIGLX, but they support the approach AIGLX takes, as in an extension to the existing X server rather than a totally new server (like XGL, Xegl).

----------

## stalynx

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> It seems, that they don't really support AIGLX, but they support the approach AIGLX takes, as in an extension to the existing X server rather than a totally new server (like XGL, Xegl).

 

Yeah, it was more a rejection of XGL than an acceptance of AIGLX. I wonder if ATI is going to support AIGLX or implement tfp independently. It becomes clearer now that AIGLX is just the Mesa/DRI method to implement tfp. I also wonder if nVidia is going to support EXA or again use their own solution.

----------

## irondog

You don't need AIGLX to run compiz. The only part missing in the old nvidia drivers was the Texture from pixmap extension.

----------

## Gusar

 *stalynx wrote:*   

> I also wonder if nVidia is going to support EXA or again use their own solution.

 

They already use their own solution. It's the RenderAccel option. I've read somewhere that nvidia's RenderAccel works in similar way to EXA.

I think this is why nvidia is so much better than ati on linux. Ati uses different implementations on windows and linux, and their linux implementation (using DRI rather than their own stuff) more or less sucks. Nvidia, on the other hand, uses the same proprietary solution on both OSes.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

To who's using this: how do OpenGL and SDL games/apps and mplayer work with aiglx? I remember they had

issues in XGL, does aiglx runs fine all of them?

Anyone already tried with beryl (the new name of compiz-quinnstorm)?

----------

## treor

i tried mplayer and world of warcraft (opengl, wine)with it, and both run without problems.

im using the compiz that's in portage. so no overlay  :Wink: 

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *treor wrote:*   

> i tried mplayer and world of warcraft (opengl, wine)with it, and both run without problems.
> 
> im using the compiz that's in portage. so no overlay 

 

Thank you, I'm starting to fetch information then.

 *TNorthover wrote:*   

> Even on kde, compiz uses the gnome window decorator. This won't be compiled unless gnome-base/control-center is installed for fairly arcane reasons. So try emerging that then re-emerging compiz.

 

Argh, all that for the window decorator? The minimum dep in my system would be:

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/metacity-2.14.5  USE="-debug -xinerama" 1,808 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.6.1  USE="-debug" 375 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  3 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.70.1  1,589 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6  73 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14-r2  USE="nls" 663 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.14.2  USE="-debug -doc" 1,159 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.14.0  USE="-debug" 398 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1.8.11  USE="-debug -doc" 570 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.11  332 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/eel-2.14.3  USE="X -debug" 625 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.14.1  USE="X -beagle -debug -gnome" 3,962 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxklavier-2.2  USE="-doc" 456 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/control-center-2.14.2  USE="alsa -debug -eds -gstreamer" 1,821 kB

```

............

Anyone knows if the new compiz-quinnstorm ( Beryl-project ) can work with less deps?

They already changed the config frontend from gconf-editor to customized one....

----------

## treor

there is another window decorator, but it`s not in portage. it`s in the portage-xgl overlay. 

at the moment i can live with the 40 gnome packages that comes with compiz.

i have got another problem. when i have a high usage of my cpu my system starts to feel like windows  :Sad:  (only when i`m running compiz).

it slows extremly down and the system becomes "laggy". 

no longer the nice feeling, that i can still hear mp3s or surf in the inet when i'm compiling something ^^ 

but perhabs i found the solution here

i give it a try. 

when it runs as i want, i'll start to think about how to kick all the gnome stuff  :Wink: 

----------

## patheticgeek

 *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   

> To who's using this: how do OpenGL and SDL games/apps and mplayer work with aiglx? I remember they had
> 
> issues in XGL, does aiglx runs fine all of them?
> 
> Anyone already tried with beryl (the new name of compiz-quinnstorm)?

 

Mixed results using compiz, linked to nvidia's GL. Same instance of mplayer almost doubles CPU usage under compiz, compared to metacity (non-composited). Even non-minimized Audacious creates a visible workload on the CPU with compiz! Which is odd, given that rotating the cube and moving huge windows now uses no CPU at all. But mplayer runs fine fullscreen (xv), and that's enough for me to drop XGL.

My OpenGL testbed (Quake 3) runs at 50% frame rate when running compiz, but runs. Well, the first time, anyway, then all you get is a white screen. Messing with compiz settings produces a variety of results, none completely satisfactory.

No beryl here.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *treor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i have got another problem. when i have a high usage of my cpu my system starts to feel like windows  (only when i`m running compiz).
> 
> it slows extremly down and the system becomes "laggy". 
> ...

 

I've heard about a scheduler issue ,maybe This link about scheduler, nvidia+aiglx can be useful.....

----------

## piercey

 *StringCheesian wrote:*   

>  *piercey wrote:*   Ive managed to get AIGLX working with my 6600GT (PCIE) with XFCE4. Window moving and cube rotation is fine and fast, however, I have a lot of artifacts left on my screen when i maximize/minimize a window (of the window i minimized). Anyone else had these problems and found a workaround? Maybe it's somehow XFCE related, but it seems unlikely. 
> 
> Same here in KDE. My only attempts at finding a workaround have been trying different snapshots of compiz - no luck so far.

 

Yeah me too. I don't want to try out beryl because you need to make a stupid startx script that runs as root, and I'm not sure if compiz-quinnstorm will fix the problem (and I'll have to mess about with overlays which is why I waited for AIGLX in the first place). I've posted the problem @ nvnews.net so maybe I'll get a responce there.

----------

## irondog

Portage's compiz generates a lot of messages of this kind:

```

compiz: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x2200006 to texture

compiz: pixmap 0x2600163 can't be bound to texture
```

Is this a bug in the driver, or can this be solved?

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *piercey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yeah me too. I don't want to try out beryl because you need to make a stupid startx script that runs as root, and I'm not sure if compiz-quinnstorm will fix the problem (and I'll have to mess about with overlays which is why I waited for AIGLX in the first place). I've posted the problem @ nvnews.net so maybe I'll get a responce there.

 

hum...... the script you need to run as root isn't for beryl, is the fix for AIGLX scheduler issue. It is supposed to be a workaround until a patched version of X.org comes out, and is taken directly from XGL (nothing to do with compiz or beryl).

Read more carefully please, as treor stated above this "scheduler issue" is present with any version of compiz. 

(being a bug in Xorg+aiglx / nvidia-drivers, is supposed to behave so....)

EDIT Ah, and that is not needed if you patch your xorg-server as wojtek described here or use aiglx-accelerator from sabayonlinux

----------

## kshade

 *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   

> To who's using this: how do OpenGL and SDL games/apps and mplayer work with aiglx? I remember they had
> 
> issues in XGL, does aiglx runs fine all of them?
> 
> Anyone already tried with beryl (the new name of compiz-quinnstorm)?

 

Yes, I did, works nicely.

----------

## lxnay

SabayonLinux x86/x86-64 miniEdition with both XGL and AIGLX support will be out tomorrow  :Wink: 

Enjoy.

----------

## UB|K

I'm can't launch beryl (installed from sabayon overlay), it crashes X. Here's beryl.log:

```
X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error: unable to open display (null)

beryl: SmcOpenConnection failed: Could not open network socket

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

beryl: Couldn't open display :0.0

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX
```

If i try to run it inside Xgl i get the white screen pb.

Compiz (vanilla from portage) run's fine with aiglx/nvidia.

What could be the problem??

edit: here a strace output

----------

## lxnay

```
Section "Files"

    #FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"

    Load   "glx"

#    Load   "ddc"

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load   "extmod"

    Load   "synaptics"

# Load "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

     Option    "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

     #Option     "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier      "Mouse3"

    Driver          "synaptics"

    Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

    Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

    Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"

    Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"

    # Do you keep moving the mouse while typing? Try this trick.

    #synclient TouchpadOff=1 disable your synaptics touchpad

    #synclient TouchpadOff=0 enable your synaptics touchpad

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 5"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "us"

    Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

    Option   "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

     

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse2"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

    Option    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

    #Option      "DPMS"

    VertRefresh   50 - 75        # multisync

    HorizSync   28 - 110

   

    ModeLine "1280x800" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841

    ModeLine "1600x900" 173.86 1600 1672 2032 2176 900 902 914 940 +hsync +vsync    

    Modeline "1280x720" 75 1280 1336 1472 1664 720 725 730 751

    Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

    Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

    ModeLine "1366x768" 88.03 1366 1424 1680 1816 768 770 782 808

    ModeLine "848x480" 31.5 848 864 952 1056 480 481 484 497

    Modeline "720x576" 14.881 720 781 829 960 576 606 610 646 interlace +hsync +vsync

    ModeLine "856x480" 31.7 856 872 960 1064 480 481 484 497

    ModeLine "1024x512" 41.3 1024 1056 1160 1296 512 513 516 531

    ModeLine "960x600" 60 960 968 1048 1264 600 601 603 625 +HSync +VSync

    ModeLine "1088x612" 81.57 1088 1136 1376 1472 612 614 626 652 +hsync +vsync

    ModeLine "1792x1344" 204.8 1792 1920 2120 2448 1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync

    ModeLine "1792x1344" 261.0 1792 1888 2104 2456 1344 1345 1348 1417 -hsync +vsync

    ModeLine "1856x1392" 218.3 1856 1952 2176 2528 1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync

    ModeLine "1856x1392" 288.0 1856 1984 2208 2560 1392 1393 1396 1500 -hsync +vsync

    ModeLine "1920x1440" 234.0 1920 2048 2256 2600 1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

    ModeLine "1920x1440" 297.0 1920 2064 2288 2640 1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

    ModeLine "1800x1440" 230 1800 1896 2088 2392 1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

    ModeLine "1800x1440" 250 1800 1896 2088 2392 1440 1441 1444 1490 +HSync +VSync

    Modeline "1280x768" 81.59 1280 1280 1384 1688 768 769 774 791 

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "VESA"

    Driver      "vesa" # do not remove vesa

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier   "Screen 1"

    Device   "VESA"

    Monitor   "Generic Monitor"

    #Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      8

        ViewPort   0 0

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        ViewPort        0 0

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        ViewPort        0 0

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    Screen 0    "Screen 1"

    InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice   "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Mouse3" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   #Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Just remove the "#" to Option "AIGLX", Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" and #Option "Composite". Then setup your resolution and your video driver.

Be sure to emerge aiglx-accelerator and beryl-wrapper.

If you use KDM (never tried with GDM), substitute ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X (or /usr/bin/Xgl if you used XGL) with ServerCmd=/usr/bin/AIGLX. Then fire up X.Org again and start /usr/bin/beryl-wrapper as user.

If you use KDE and KDM, just open /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdm/Xsession and before the words "case $session in" add this line:

```
/usr/bin/beryl-wrapper $DESKTOP_SESSION &
```

.

Be sure to add dbus session support to this file, or copy my Xsession:

```
#! /bin/sh

# Xsession - run as user

session=$1

# Note that the respective logout scripts are not sourced.

case $SHELL in

  */bash)

    [ -z "$BASH" ] && exec $SHELL $0 "$@"

    set +o posix

    [ -f /etc/profile ] && . /etc/profile

    if [ -f $HOME/.bash_profile ]; then

      . $HOME/.bash_profile

    elif [ -f $HOME/.bash_login ]; then

      . $HOME/.bash_login

    elif [ -f $HOME/.profile ]; then

      . $HOME/.profile

    fi

    ;;

  */zsh)

    [ -z "$ZSH_NAME" ] && exec $SHELL $0 "$@"

    emulate -R zsh

    [ -d /etc/zsh ] && zdir=/etc/zsh || zdir=/etc

    zhome=${ZDOTDIR:-$HOME}

    # zshenv is always sourced automatically.

    [ -f $zdir/zprofile ] && . $zdir/zprofile

    [ -f $zhome/.zprofile ] && . $zhome/.zprofile

    [ -f $zdir/zlogin ] && . $zdir/zlogin

    [ -f $zhome/.zlogin ] && . $zhome/.zlogin

    ;;

  */csh|*/tcsh)

    # [t]cshrc is always sourced automatically.

    # Note that sourcing csh.login after .cshrc is non-standard.

    xsess_tmp=`mktemp`

    $SHELL -c "if (-f /etc/csh.login) source /etc/csh.login; if (-f ~/.login) source ~/.login; /bin/sh -c export > $xsess_tmp"

    . $xsess_tmp

    rm -f $xsess_tmp

    ;;

  *) # Plain sh, ksh, and anything we don't know.

    [ -f /etc/profile ] && . /etc/profile

    [ -f $HOME/.profile ] && . $HOME/.profile

    ;;

esac

[ -f /etc/xprofile ] && . /etc/xprofile

[ -f $HOME/.xprofile ] && . $HOME/.xprofile

# launches a session dbus instance

dbuslaunch="`which dbus-launch 2>/dev/null`"

if [ -n "$dbuslaunch" ] && [ -x "$dbuslaunch" ] && [ -z "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" ]; then

  eval `$dbuslaunch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session`

  export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS

  export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID

fi

/usr/bin/beryl-wrapper $DESKTOP_SESSION &

case $session in

  "")

    exec xmessage -center -buttons OK:0 -default OK "Sorry, $DESKTOP_SESSION is no valid session."

    ;;

  failsafe)

    exec xterm -geometry 80x24-0-0

    ;;

  custom)

    exec $HOME/.xsession

    ;;

  default)

    exec /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde

    ;;

  *)

    eval exec "$session"

    ;;

esac

exec xmessage -center -buttons OK:0 -default OK "Sorry, cannot execute $session. Check $DESKTOP_SESSION.desktop."

```

----------

## sleipner

i made ebuilds for beryl. link removed  :Razz: 

and my launch script:

```
#!/bin/sh

X :1 -nolisten tcp -ac -audit 0 -br & xpid=$!

if test -z "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS" ; then

    eval `dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session`

fi

export DISPLAY=:1

export __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

xfce-mcs-manager &

xftaskbar4 &

xfdesktop &

beryl-manager &

xfce4-panel

#xterm

killall dbus-daemon

kill $xpid
```

seems to work okay here.. bit slow though..Last edited by sleipner on Mon Sep 25, 2006 6:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *sleipner wrote:*   

> i made ebuilds for beryl. ......
> 
> ......
> 
> seems to work okay here.. bit slow though..

 

Ehm, please read Request to not ebuild Beryl until is released , 

and IF your version is slow expecially when having some cpu-high-load task running,

please read above about how to patch xorg-server for aiglx scheduling issue

(this patch is taken from XGL code so should be safe , another way is to use aiglx-accelerator from sabayonlinux overlay)

@UB|K: at the moment beryl is not ready for the masses, that's why the developers asked to not ebuild it....

----------

## pussi

I dunno if anyone has mentioned this before but they are in portage now (hard masked of course)

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Just a note: both beryl ebuild mentioned here are missing the gnome dependancies

(that are required for non-gnome users : kde-enlightenment-fluxbox,etc.etc.) .CARE!

EDIT: at least libwnck is required to compile emerald (needs to be in DEPEND ).

----------

## sleipner

 *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehm, please read Request to not ebuild Beryl until is released 

 

ok.. removed link. don't really see whats the idea not releasing ebuilds though..

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *sleipner wrote:*   

>  *Matteo Azzali wrote:*   
> 
> Ehm, please read Request to not ebuild Beryl until is released  
> 
> ok.. removed link. don't really see whats the idea not releasing ebuilds though..

 

They are moving things fast so they would like only experienced users try the pre-release code.

So unexperienced users will not create huge amount of unneeded bugreports/complaints.

----------

## baigsabeeh

Well, I'm getting a stupid x11-drivers syntax error when I try to digest it.  What to do about this?

----------

## The_Oak

I also got nvidia beta driver working fine with texture from pixmap support. Compiz runs smoothly, however, MPlayer doesn't play videos full screen anymore. They just freeze when maximized to full screen though they appear to be moving while spinning the cube. Anyone else had similar kinds of problems and perhaps a solution?

----------

## onlinepancakes

 *The_Oak wrote:*   

> I also got nvidia beta driver working fine with texture from pixmap support. Compiz runs smoothly, however, MPlayer doesn't play videos full screen anymore. They just freeze when maximized to full screen though they appear to be moving while spinning the cube. Anyone else had similar kinds of problems and perhaps a solution?

 

I had a similar issues with Xine and Mplayer doing that a couple of weeks ago with the 8774 drivers. All I had to do was reemerge them with USE flag set to nvidia and now they work perfectly fine at full screen..

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *The_Oak wrote:*   

> I also got nvidia beta driver working fine with texture from pixmap support. Compiz runs smoothly, however, MPlayer doesn't play videos full screen anymore. They just freeze when maximized to full screen though they appear to be moving while spinning the cube. Anyone else had similar kinds of problems and perhaps a solution?

 

They freeze or they pause? Go in general options and try to change state to "Unredirect Fullscreen Windows".

----------

## Tonglebeak

Nice to see everyone else is fine :S

I get the "unknown gpu" error when trying to start xdm, had to downgrade back to 8774 (I have a 6600gt).

Anyone know what would cause the unknown gpu error?

EDIT: Nvm, guess it would help if I actually had the correct kernel loaded (and here I thought I had cp'd that bzImage a couple weeks ago >_>)

----------

## onlinepancakes

Does the new beta drivers come with the new Nvidia-Settings or are you stuck with the old one in portage?

----------

## sleipner

 *onlinepancakes wrote:*   

> Does the new beta drivers come with the new Nvidia-Settings or are you stuck with the old one in portage?

 

yes nvidia-settings comes with beta drivers but ebuild doesn't install it cause its provided by nvidia-settings ebuild..

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *onlinepancakes wrote:*   

> Does the new beta drivers come with the new Nvidia-Settings or are you stuck with the old one in portage?

 

we are stuck,for now. the package of the sources should be the 1.0 at the real src_uri, a mirror

is needed to ebuild it.

----------

## lucida

I dont know why all recent nvidia-drivers ebuilds strip the nvidia-settings program...totally nonsense. 

Anyway, just extract the binary driver package and get it.

----------

## capkanada

I just have a single question to ask..

Have any brave souls tried any of this with Gnome 2.16's compositor-enabled Metacity?

Just wondering.  If it works...well...compiz/beryl is nice and all, but...well...knowing this would be nice.  ...And knowing is half the battle!    :Wink: 

...Or something like that.  :Razz: 

--CK

----------

## sylware

 *capkanada wrote:*   

> I just have a single question to ask..
> 
> Have any brave souls tried any of this with Gnome 2.16's compositor-enabled Metacity?
> 
> Just wondering.  If it works...well...compiz/beryl is nice and all, but...well...knowing this would be nice.  ...And knowing is half the battle!   
> ...

 

I created an overlay with a metacity with its compositor enabled. Then the build asks for libcm which I got from gnome CVS. Unfortunately, I was unable to compile libcm due to missing functions in nvidia glx header (maybe they are missing short).

----------

## sanmartin

Someone on the forum a few months ago said that the libcm compile problem was because libcm required a cvs version of Mesa to build.  I think a new version of Mesa has been released since then, but maybe give it a shot? I'm pretty sure the xgl-coffee overlay has a cvs ebuild in it.  note: i'm trying to do this myself in my spare time but I haven't got it yet either.

----------

## ashtophet

 *lucida wrote:*   

> I dont know why all recent nvidia-drivers ebuilds strip the nvidia-settings program...totally nonsense. 
> 
> Anyway, just extract the binary driver package and get it.

 

I don't think that's nonsense:

nvidia-drivers license? NVIDIA

nvidia-settings license?GPL2

----------

## sylware

 *sanmartin wrote:*   

> Someone on the forum a few months ago said that the libcm compile problem was because libcm required a cvs version of Mesa to build.  I think a new version of Mesa has been released since then, but maybe give it a shot? I'm pretty sure the xgl-coffee overlay has a cvs ebuild in it.  note: i'm trying to do this myself in my spare time but I haven't got it yet either.

 

Okay, in fact the eselect-opengl program has its own header files for glx, making libcm unable to compile. Hopefully, eselect-opengl has an option to override its glx headers with the implementation ones. After that I was able to compile CVS HEAD libcm, which I installed in /usr/local.

After that, I created an overlay for metacity in order to enable the compositor (--enable-compositor). I did not forgot to set PKG_CONFIG_DIR to /usr/local/lib/pkgconfig. Compiling and installing the compositor enabled metacity went smoothly.

As the last step I enabled the compositor in gconf... to finish with a blue screen where I have only the cursor and the drop shadows from the opens windows.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## patheticgeek

Regarding metacity, check https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501137.html

Oh, and I got the same results here.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *lucida wrote:*   

> I dont know why all recent nvidia-drivers ebuilds strip the nvidia-settings program...totally nonsense. 
> 
> Anyway, just extract the binary driver package and get it.

 

Other than the different licenses, the version provided in the drivers package is precompiled, while the other version

is released as source.

----------

## onlinepancakes

ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-settings/

Source code for Nvidia-Settings 1.0 that came out 09/19/06. Some one feel like making an ebuild for it and posting it on Portage? I would if I only knew how..

I really like how they added some new things into the new version of Nvidia settings like the twinview thing..

----------

## baigsabeeh

I see it's already in Portage.  Can this be used with AMD64?  It's been hard masked, but I'm making sure, before I do anything that might kill my system.

----------

## jballou

 *The_Oak wrote:*   

> I also got nvidia beta driver working fine with texture from pixmap support. Compiz runs smoothly, however, MPlayer doesn't play videos full screen anymore. They just freeze when maximized to full screen though they appear to be moving while spinning the cube. Anyone else had similar kinds of problems and perhaps a solution?

 

I have one better - When I double-click the title bar of MPlayer, it maximizes and runs fine. If I click the Maximize button in the top right of the title bar, it maximizes and immediately freezes. Weird. I still get the white screen of doom on my nVidia 6800 laptop, but my Intel 915 runs like a champ.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *freshyapepper wrote:*   

>  *The_Oak wrote:*   I also got nvidia beta driver working fine with texture from pixmap support. Compiz runs smoothly, however, MPlayer doesn't play videos full screen anymore. They just freeze when maximized to full screen though they appear to be moving while spinning the cube. Anyone else had similar kinds of problems and perhaps a solution? 
> 
> I have one better - When I double-click the title bar of MPlayer, it maximizes and runs fine. If I click the Maximize button in the top right of the title bar, it maximizes and immediately freezes. Weird. I still get the white screen of doom on my nVidia 6800 laptop, but my Intel 915 runs like a champ.

 

for the mplayer fullscreen issue, you BOTH should try to toggle the option Unredirect Fullscreen Windows, under general options.

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

ok , I see here : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030

that I need to have ldd `which compiz` with libnvidia-tls.so.1

but me, I still got (like other in this forum) the mesa libgl. 

Did I miss something? what am i doing wrong , and why the libgl are not set correctly to use my nvidia graphic card?

I know that I can add the "export" setting to the /usr/bin/compizrc-aixgl to fix the problem, but I'm just curious and I would like to know why we have to do this to fix the problem, and why the libgl is not correctly by default.

Thankx  :Wink: 

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

 *wojtek wrote:*   

> I've made direct change to xorg-server sources, that is based on fix described at Beryl forum: http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4707-1.html.
> 
> Here is xorg-server patch sched_yield.diff:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sorry about that, but I got lag problem with aixgl and compiz, but I dont know how to use this patch.

Can someone please explain how to apply them?

I have copy  /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server  to my /usr/local/portage/x11-base/

but then, I dont know what to do

----------

## agent_jdh

 *baigsabeeh wrote:*   

> I see it's already in Portage.  Can this be used with AMD64?  It's been hard masked, but I'm making sure, before I do anything that might kill my system.

 

Do you mean the updated version is in portage now?  On packages.gentoo.org it's still listed as being the older version dated 20060516.

I suppose it would be fairly straightforward to mod the ebuild and stick it in your local overlay to get the updated one.

----------

## Juha_K

 *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sorry about that, but I got lag problem with aixgl and compiz, but I dont know how to use this patch.
> 
> Can someone please explain how to apply them?
> ...

 

I applied this lag-patch this way. First check out this url

Ok, i created file sched.c

```

int sched_yield() {return 0;}

```

Compile

```

gcc -rdynamic -shared -fPIC -o sched.so sched.c

```

Copy to /usr/local/lib and chown it

```

chown root:wheel /usr/local/lib/sched.so

```

Then I edited /etc/init.d/xdm and added next line to section setup_dm() 

```

export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/sched.so

```

And restarted xdm, glxgears from 500 --> 5000 and no lag anymore  :Smile: 

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

well, that's nice thank you, but I would like to know how to use this patch for the ebuild, as wojtek post the patch for the ebuild version.

I 've made : 

- cp -R  /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/ usr/local/portage/x11-base/

- cp ~/temp/ched_yield.diff /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/files

- patch /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1.eduild /usr/local/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1.eduild.patch

I've modified the ebuild patch to be for the local portage.

I dont know what I did wrong but finaly got this :

patching file xorg-server-1.1.1-r1.ebuild

Hunk #1 FAILED at 23.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file xorg-server-1.1.1-r1.ebuild.rej

any help ?

thankx

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

ok , I dont know why the patch didn't work , anyway, I did it "manualy" , by just adding this ${FILESDIR}/sched_yield.diff" at the line 27 and removing the " at the end of the line 26

 :Wink: 

I hope that will work

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

ok, I managed to patch xorg , so now I dont have anymore lag, and I have a little boost for speed.

But I think it is not as fast as xgl + compiz...

Juha_K, you say

"And restarted xdm, glxgears from 500 --> 5000 and no lag anymore "

ok, it's better, but I am far from 5000 fps with glxgears.

I have a 2,5GHZpV with nvidia 6600GT and I'm arout 1600 FPS

----------

## sanmartin

Has anyone had trouble with TwinView in the 9625 drivers? My multi-head output works find with 8774, but as soon as i modprobe -r, unmask, upgrade, modprobe, restart GDM, I no longer have my second monitor going.  It just turns off and doesn't come back until I downgrade the driver again.

My Xorg log shows two monitors detected, recognizes my TwinView config, says it loaded my meta-mode, then informs me that it selected a virtual screen size the same as my VGA-connected monitor  :Sad:   What happened to four lines ago when you said you were gonna give me both monitors, huh?! (and then I poke my X server in the eye)

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

ok, it seams that finaly the xorg patch is useless :

just use 

export __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

in your scrip to launche compiz.

----------

## onlinepancakes

 *sanmartin wrote:*   

> Has anyone had trouble with TwinView in the 9625 drivers? My multi-head output works find with 8774, but as soon as i modprobe -r, unmask, upgrade, modprobe, restart GDM, I no longer have my second monitor going.  It just turns off and doesn't come back until I downgrade the driver again.
> 
> My Xorg log shows two monitors detected, recognizes my TwinView config, says it loaded my meta-mode, then informs me that it selected a virtual screen size the same as my VGA-connected monitor   What happened to four lines ago when you said you were gonna give me both monitors, huh?! (and then I poke my X server in the eye)

 

Idk if this may be right or not but I know the new drivers, 9625, does something different with twinview.. The new Nvidia-Settings it comes with I believe configures twinview now but the ones in portage doesn't have it since they didn't add the new Nvidia-Settings in it and havn't even bothered updating it yet in portage with just Nvidia-Settings..

----------

## OddFox

Just thought I'd drop a little idea for the people who are having problems with compiz not linking properly when you run an ldd `which compiz`. I had the exact same problem (See my previous posts) and was unable to get either the CVS or regular compiz-quinnstorm ebuilds from the xgl-coffee overlay to link properly, no matter what kinds of edits I did to the ebuild. What I ended up doing was checking out Beryl from SVN (Takes a bit of effort to find out how to do so, and I'm not about to go about posting a how-to here because apparently the developers of Beryl want to keep it more low-key until it's deemed ready for mass consumption, and I can respect that) and compiling the whole thing on my own. I suppose I must be lucky in that my copy of Berly is flawless as far as I've experienced thus far, and I'm loving it compared to vanilla compiz and what compiz-quinnstorm was.

The regular compiz ebuilds link fine for me, but I don't want to have what I would consider a bare-bones fancy schmancy WM if I'm running software deemed "unstable" in the first place. XGL and compiz-quinnstorm/Beryl have now gotten to the point on my system where I find them rather stable for my own needs, I can leave my computer doing whatever I please with the screen locked on an OpenGL screensaver and expect to find it waiting for me in the morning, not locked up or rebooted like it used to do on occasion.

Definitely loving these new nvidia-drivers, although I will say this about AIGLX: It gives me horrible framerates in OpenGL applications, and I am not even kidding. Glxgears is, I know, not a benchmarking tool, but it among other programs runs extremely slow when I attempt to go the AIGLX route. XGL on the other hand plays real nice. I'm not trying to badmouth the AIGLX development efforts, but I personally am going to be sticking with XGL until AIGLX can offer me something.

```
oddfox@gentz ~ $ glxgears

42748 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8545.384 FPS

45227 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9030.630 FPS

45334 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9054.351 FPS

45107 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9012.023 FPS
```

That drops down to around 1500-2500 FPS in an AIGLX environment. If someone can tell me that I'm doing something wrong, I'd love to hear it. And yes, I did try the scheduler fix for xorg-server but removed it after I found it didn't change anything in my situation.

----------

## jonnevers

 *OddFox wrote:*   

> Definitely loving these new nvidia-drivers, although I will say this about AIGLX: It gives me horrible framerates in OpenGL applications, and I am not even kidding. Glxgears is, I know, not a benchmarking tool, but it among other programs runs extremely slow when I attempt to go the AIGLX route. XGL on the other hand plays real nice. I'm not trying to badmouth the AIGLX development efforts, but I personally am going to be sticking with XGL until AIGLX can offer me something.
> 
> ```
> oddfox@gentz ~ $ glxgears
> 
> ...

 

I have the same experience, except I'm not using AIGLX. I am using the xorg-server + compiz (in portage modified to build against nvidia libs) + nvida beta drivers.

AFAIK, if you are using the beta nvidia-drivers you don't need to use AIGLX b/c nvidia now provides their own AIGLX implementation with the TFP GLX functions.

never-the-less my glxgears framerates drop from 10k w/ metacity to 2.5k w/ compiz. Video playback suffers as well. but damn its fun.

----------

## LoSeR_5150

Using these drivers on my x86 and amd64 machines.  both running great, thank u nvidia for finally fixing the scaling... fullscreen opengl again thank god.  ciao

----------

## Headrush

 *jonnevers wrote:*   

> never-the-less my glxgears framerates drop from 10k w/ metacity to 2.5k w/ compiz. Video playback suffers as well. but damn its fun.

 

Did you try any full-screen apps?

My video playback is fine, what output method are you using? Xv seems OK, did you have it changed to gl from a previous XGL installation?

I also noticed my glxgears dropped from 11k+ to 5k. Funny thing is ut2004 seems to play almost the same fps as before. So maybe it is something related to opengl apps in window mode.

----------

## jonnevers

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *jonnevers wrote:*   never-the-less my glxgears framerates drop from 10k w/ metacity to 2.5k w/ compiz. Video playback suffers as well. but damn its fun. 
> 
> Did you try any full-screen apps?
> 
> My video playback is fine, what output method are you using? Xv seems OK, did you have it changed to gl from a previous XGL installation?
> ...

 

i did play with XGL a bit so maybe I changed that. I saw somewhere that video output should be piped back to Xv but I'm not sure how to do that...

and from my experimentation ut2k4 displays about the same FPS between compiz and metacity but under compiz actual gameplay is slightly laggy.

----------

## Let_Me_Be

I have Dell Latitude C840 (Geforce4 440 Go) and with this new drivers GDM starts with a black screen, seems so that my monitor is turned off. With the previous everything worked fine.

----------

## Phlogiston

I hope that this was not discussed before in this thread, but: I can run beryl but I get no window decorators. Even if I try to restart emerald nothing shows up, and no error occurs. Anyone has similar problem or knows a fix? 

How do you guys start beryl? Do i need some special options? And what do you have activated in xorg? 

Could anyone with a working environment share his config file?

Thanks a lot!

----------

## OddFox

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> I hope that this was not discussed before in this thread, but: I can run beryl but I get no window decorators. Even if I try to restart emerald nothing shows up, and no error occurs. Anyone has similar problem or knows a fix? 
> 
> How do you guys start beryl? Do i need some special options? And what do you have activated in xorg? 
> 
> Could anyone with a working environment share his config file?
> ...

 

Did you install and load up beryl-manager? If so, it sounds like it might be a problem with your compiled version of Emerald.

----------

## Let_Me_Be

I'm back with old version of nvidia-drivers and everything is working. Realy odd. No errors, nothing, it simply didn't display the output. Any hints?

----------

## Phlogiston

 *OddFox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you install and load up beryl-manager? If so, it sounds like it might be a problem with your compiled version of Emerald.

 

Yes I did, I tried recompiling the apps too, but it didn't help. Could you or anyone share his config? Because when I comment out the AllowGLXwithComposite Option, the server crashes while loading beryl.

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> I hope that this was not discussed before in this thread, but: I can run beryl but I get no window decorators. Even if I try to restart emerald nothing shows up, and no error occurs. Anyone has similar problem or knows a fix? 
> 
> How do you guys start beryl? Do i need some special options? And what do you have activated in xorg? 
> 
> Could anyone with a working environment share his config file?
> ...

 

try to do that 

```
gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
```

then restart you session and beryl

----------

## Phlogiston

 *1ino1eum_4the_win wrote:*   

>  *Phlogiston wrote:*   I hope that this was not discussed before in this thread, but: I can run beryl but I get no window decorators. Even if I try to restart emerald nothing shows up, and no error occurs. Anyone has similar problem or knows a fix? 
> 
> How do you guys start beryl? Do i need some special options? And what do you have activated in xorg? 
> 
> Could anyone with a working environment share his config file?
> ...

 

I solved it by adding Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" to my xorg.conf.

----------

## baigsabeeh

When I run ebuild digest, it says that the x11-drivers package syntax is not right?  What do I do about this?

----------

## baigsabeeh

?????????????????????

----------

## TNorthover

 *baigsabeeh wrote:*   

> When I run ebuild digest, it says that the x11-drivers package syntax is not right?  What do I do about this?

 

Posting the exact error message would help, and ideally at least the few lines (in the ebuild) surrounding the one mentioned in the error message.

----------

## Matteo Azzali

 *ashtophet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't think that's nonsense:
> 
> nvidia-drivers license? NVIDIA
> ...

 

Nope, that's not. They keep closed their drivers to not give away their knowledges to 

reverse-engineering from competitors (ati-intel). Maybe the only way to really get

opensource drivers for graphic cards would be put in contact the cards manufacturers

(expecially ati and nvidia) and let them agree to release the FULL* sources 

"all in the same moment".....

Basically they're protecting their investments.....

But they haven't anything to hide in the GUI for the settings, so they release sources for it.

*NOTE: I'm talking about a full release cause amd-ati planned some sources release but

they told only about a partial release.

----------

## CarloJekko

this is the output error when i compile beryl

```
make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/beryl-plugins-0.1.0_p20061008/work/beryl-plugins'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/beryl-plugins-0.1.0_p20061008/work/beryl-plugins/src'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/beryl -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDATADIR='"/usr/share"' -DLIBDIR='"/usr/lib"' -DALL_LINGUAS="\"@ALL_LINGUAS@\"" -DLOCALEDIR="\"/usr/share/locale\"" -DIMAGEDIR='"/usr/share/beryl"' -I../include    -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -MT settings.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/settings.Tpo" -c -o settings.lo settings.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/settings.Tpo" ".deps/settings.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/settings.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/beryl -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/librsvg-2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -DALL_LINGUAS=\"@ALL_LINGUAS@\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/beryl\" -I../include -O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -MT settings.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/settings.Tpo -c settings.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/settings.o

settings.c: In function `set_load_option':

settings.c:170: error: structure has no member named `keysym'

settings.c:173: error: structure has no member named `keysym'

settings.c:297: error: structure has no member named `keysym'

settings.c: In function `set_save_option':

settings.c:388: error: structure has no member named `keysym'

settings.c:454: error: structure has no member named `keysym'

settings.c: In function `set_compare_option':

settings.c:548: error: structure has no member named `keysym'

settings.c:548: error: structure has no member named `keysym'

settings.c: At top level:

settings.c:1247: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

settings.c:1247: warning: (near initialization for `setVTable')

settings.c:1248: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

settings.c:1248: warning: (near initialization for `setVTable')

settings.c: In function `set_load_option':

settings.c:189: warning: unreachable code at beginning of switch statement

make[2]: *** [settings.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/beryl-plugins-0.1.0_p20061008/work/beryl-plugins/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/beryl-plugins-0.1.0_p20061008/work/beryl-plugins'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.1.0_p20061008 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  beryl-plugins-0.1.0_p20061008.ebuild, line 29:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

someone can help me?

----------

